# No start



## cowheadandamp (9 mo ago)

My 2004 Nissan maxima 3.5 sl was going down the rode and just quit and now the battery won't stay charged. I replaced both cam shaft sensors and crankshaft sensor we had to replace head gasket cover gasket I had oil in two coils but it still will not start should I replace coils or why won't it fire it was running great


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Did you check the ECM fuse?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cowheadandamp said:


> My 2004 Nissan maxima 3.5 sl was going down the rode and just quit and now the battery won't stay charged. I replaced both cam shaft sensors and crankshaft sensor we had to replace head gasket cover gasket I had oil in two coils but it still will not start should I replace coils or why won't it fire it was running great


One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

At this point you'll have to determine if there's an ignition or fuel delivery problem. You can spray some engine starting fluid or carb cleaner into the intake to see if it starts up momentarily; if it does, then you know it's a fuel related problem.


----------



## alarmingprefer (9 mo ago)

try to perform an ECU code first


----------

